# Head re-torque



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Was wondering if it's time to re-torque the heads and intake on the '71 455 yet? Used the blue Fel Pro intake and head gaskets, and put around 100 miles on her so far.('66 Lemans convertible). Or is it not necessary on those style gaskets? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, it's time. You'll get varying opinions on whether or not it's necessary, but it never hurts to make sure.

Bear


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the intake for sure. no matter what gaskets you used. im pretty sure felpro claims head gaskets dont need re-torque. read notes in or on felpo boxes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Rick on this one. Pretty sure it's not necessary with the FelPro blue's. But, it will certainly do no harm to re-torque, either. Then you can rest easy.


----------

